# Sony NEX-3 coming out in March



## TommyB (Feb 26, 2013)

Just found this and they say its coming out this month, 8 months after its predecessor






They claim its the lightest and smallest interchangeable lens camera - I think the ios range is good and the screen being able to move it so u can do self portrait is nice, but I don't see much else exciting about it really


Plus the 60-50 powerzoom i think is a little bit pricey but might just be me being tight


----------

